# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  [RESOLVED] VB support files

## Gymbo

Years ago I developed a couple of shareware programs using VB. Back then it was required to include a lot of support files, with the distribution. For Windows 10 are those files still required? These are the files I included.

----------


## dilettante

See: https://learn.microsoft.com/en-us/pr...support-policy

Among other things it lists libraries that ship as part of Windows, others you must deploy, and those considered unsupported today.

Lots of the items in your list are protected system files serviced via Windows Update and have been for almost two decades.  Windows will defend itself against attempts to replace them with old versions so there isn't much point in trying to include them in installation packages.

----------


## Gymbo

Thanks, that tells you how old my shareware programs were.

----------

